# My rock-alpine garden



## spydrhunter1 (Oct 16, 2011)

List of plants:
Armeria pseudarmeria 'Joystick Red'
Armeria pseudarmeria 'Joystick White'
Aurinia saxatilis 'Compacta' "Basket of Gold
Cerastium tomentosum-snow in summer
Ceratostigma plumbaginoides- leadwort or plumbago 
Delosperma nubigenum 'Basutoland' 
Dianthus sp.
Gentiana septemfida var. lagodechiana
Hylotelephium spectabile ‘Autumn Fire’
Jovibarba spp.
Muscari 'Dark Eyes'
Orostachys iwarenge
Sagina subulata ‘Aurea’
Sagina subulata -soapwort
Saponaria ocymoides"Rock Soapwort"
Sedum kamtschaticum
Sedum reflexum 'Blue Spruce'
Sedum rupestre ‘Angelina’
Sedum spurium 'Tricolor'
Sedum ternatum-woodland stonecrop; wild stonecrop
Sempervivum 11 species/varieties
Stokesia laevis 'Peachie's Pick' 
Thymus spp.
The net is for keeping the local tree rats (squirrels) out of the trough gardens.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good!, I also have Sempervivum sp but I didn't know what it was until I looked at your thread.  Finally found some blooms on the internet.  I bet it takes a while for that to happen, do you know?


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 18, 2011)

You'd be pretty good with Edelweiss. They come from the mountains of Germany.


----------



## Walk Alone (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks GREAT and gives me some ideas for spring landscaping.    Super sweet!


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have several plants on my want list for next year Edelweiss, Orostachys spinosa, species crocus and I'm always on the lookout for new sempervivums


----------

